# Horse Nicknames



## Skippy!

Hey! Im not sure if there is another thread like this.. but what are your nicknames for your horses? I have some really silly/stupid ones for mine! LOL!

Here's a few:

*Show Name/Reg. Name:* Joe Bar Star
*Barn Name:* Joey
*Nicknames:* The Joebar (like a crowbar, because he can pry us out of a tough spot on a trail ride, LOL!) Joeberdine, Job (the "o" sounds like "oh") and Spotticus (or Mr. Spotty Butt)

*Show Name/Reg. Name:* Poco Lady Charity
*Barn Name:* Charity
*Nicknames: *Cherry-bear, Cherry-mare, Cherry, etc 

*Show Name/Reg. Name:* Dream Come True
*Barn Name:* Dreamer
*Nicknames: *Dreamer-boo, Fabio, Dweamuh (we say it in a really goofy voice too, LOL) Dreamy

*Show Name/Reg. Name: *Reg name is "Skips Supreme Lass" show name is "Totally Jazzed"
*Barn Name:* Jasmine
*Nicknames: *Jammie, Jam-foo, Jama-llama, Dragon Lady

Thats it for now.. I've got some for Skippy! too.. but Rain, Sweetie, and Miakoda just get called by their names most of the time


----------



## MN Tigerstripes

Hmm, Flame is just Flame... sometimes Old Lady. 

Reg. Name: Skips Gin Fizz
Barn Name: Soda
Nicknames: Soda-pop, Dearling (cross btwn darling & deer, cuz he's my sweetie & kind looks like a deer), & my dad will call him El Stupido (he means it jokingly) when he's acting nutty

Nothing that funny  but I use more nicknames for my dogs than the horses.


----------



## manhirwen

He doesn't have a registered name, just a BLM code.
Barn name: Wiski
Nicknames: Little brother and Wiskers are all that came about so far.


----------



## Curly_Horse_CMT

Ok, here is what I have lol:

Registered Name: Coyote Moon Twister (registered Bashkir Curly gelding)
Barn Name: Yodie
Nicknames: Hipster Dufus, Yodie-Bear, Curly Boy

Barn Name: Shaneequah (Bashkir Curly X Arab)
Nicknames: Curly Girl, Buffalo Girl, Shanee

Registered Name: Elegantly Conclusive (registered AQHA)
Barn Name: Allie
Nicknames: Allie-May

Registered Name: Pretty Misty Xpress (registered APHA)
Barn Name: Misty
Nicknames: Misty Lou, Misty Moo


----------



## centrestableswendy

Registered name is "Mischievous Lady"
Her barn name is "Stevie"
She has several nicknames, but I don't think they are appropriate to post here, lol.


----------



## Sissimut-icehestar

Barn name: Stína
Nicknames: Gella (chick, I call her this more than I call her stína :lol, Stygga-Stína, Stína fína (Stína the pretty)
And then I have one that's a twist of the registered names here. They're always "the horse's name" from "place of birth" and I don't know my mare's so I call her Stína frá Helvíti (Stína from Hell :lol


----------



## Kate354

Limone turns into:
Lemsip
Lem
Lemmie
Lemcake
Fattie


----------



## kim_angel

Reg name: Alens Sterling Silver
Barn name: Cherokee
Nickname: keek, cherokeeek, keekee, big guy, big boy, legs (he is 16.0 hh)

Reg name: Jae Dees Miss Wimp
Barn name: Cocoa
Nickname: coconutters, coke's, coke-eee, old lady

Reg name: Oby A Nasty Boy
Barn name: Toby
Nickname: Toby-Oby-Oh, Tobster, Fat boy, StinkA** (he farts A LOT)

Reg name - none/unknown
Barn name: Sadie
Nickname: little girl


----------



## kim_angel

centrestableswendy said:


> She has several nicknames, but I don't think they are appropriate to post here, lol.


LOL
:lol:

I can relate, I had to leave a few nicknames off of my list too.


----------



## Walkamile

Plauditt Triple T = "T" or T girl
I'd Walkamile = Walka or Walka boy

I'm old so I keep things simple. :-|


----------



## Brighteyes

Reg. Name: The Grey Before Dawn 

Barn Name: Lola

Nicknames: "My Little Pony" (She's a 16.0 hand, 1500 pony, how could you not call her that?), "Fluffy" (Because of all the hair), "Queen of the Minni's" (Because she lives in a herd of miniature ponies), and others.


----------



## CrazyChester

*Barn Name:* Abby
*Nicknames: *Abigal, Fatty, Spotty Bum, Ab and many others


----------



## MIEventer

I don't know my TB's history, his papers were lost in time - and I cannot read his tattoo to trace him.......so no registered name is available.

*SHOW NAME: *Quantum Leap
*KNOWN NAME/BARN NAME:* Nelson
*NICK NAME: *Boo - short for Beau. My Boo, my Love.


----------



## happygoose123

*Barn Name:* Banjo
*Nicknames: *Banj, bandy, bandy man, mr man, old man

*Barn Name:* Chucky
*Nicknames: * mucku, Chuckstar, wucky, chucky wucky, chucks

*Barn Name:* Pennellipi
*Nicknames: *nelly, nell, nellnell, nelope, nuppy, nells


----------



## Britt

*Registered Name:* He doesn't have one, isn't registered
*Barn Name:* Dakota
*Nickname:* Dakota Bay, Cody, Koda, Cody Boy, Stupid Man, Donkey (my uncle calls him that), Shuhkotah ('Dakota' in a baby voice), Buddy, Buddy Boy, Big Boy, Baby Boy, 'Hey Beautifuls' (what I call when I'm walking through thw pasture to catch him), Beautiful, Dork, Dorkwad, Bud, My Dakota...

*Registered Name:* She doesn't have one, isn't registered
*Barn Name:* Gypsie
*Nickname:* Gyps, Gyppie, Baby Girl, Beautiful, Gee-ips ('gyps' all drawn out), Girl, Mare, Horse, 'Hey Beautifuls' (same as with Dakota), Tipsy, Tippy, D*mn Mare, Crazy, 'Hey You'...


----------



## RedHawk

Registered Name: not registered
Barn/paddock name: Penny
Nickname: Penny-girl, old-girl, sweetie, (I'm not very creative with nicknames :lol

Registered name: not registered
Barn/Paddock name: Shea (pron. "Shay")
Nicknames: Sheaboy, big boy, "you big wuss" when he spooks at thing like tree bark, "you great lout!" when he crowds me/stands on me etc, amongst other things, haha!


----------



## RileySmiley

spook - ugly
connie - stinkerbelle
summer - little man 
braveheart - frank

no idea why i call a filly little man and braveheart frank...or the other 2 for that matter...i just randomly say it when i see them


----------



## RileySmiley

oooh and...
Lenny - dwarfy, tiny, small fry, midget, squish... (he is a very small shetland )


----------



## morganshow11

*Show name:* Diamonds Ace
*Barn name:* Diamond
*Nicknames:* Dimy-boy The diams-stir, diamond, Mofo, Lop-eared mule, Chub munch,


*Show name:* Crio's Acappella
*Barn name: *Clippy
*nicknames: *Clipster, Clip-nip, Shark(don't ask lol)


----------



## RubaiyateBandit

*Registered/Full Name:* Tanner Hutch
*Barn Name:* Tanner 
*Nicknames:* Tan-Tan, Tannie

*Registered/Full Name: *Brennan's Magic
*Barn Name:* Magic
*Nicknames:* Mage 

*Registered/Full Name:* N/A
*Barn Name: *2-Pak 
*Nicknames:* Doubles, Dubs, Dubbies, 2-Buckle, Big Guy, Beggar, Bug, Miyavi, Meevers

*Registered/Full Name:* Rubaiyate
*Barn Name: *Ruby 
*Nicknames:* Rubers, Rub, Baby Girl, Darlin'

*Registered/Full Name:* N/A
*Barn Name: *Bandit 
*Nicknames: *Band, Bandito, Band-aid, Hito-kun

*Registered/Full Name: *N/A
*Barn Name: * Dante
*Nicknames: *Prince, Dante Leon, Short Stack, Short Stuff, Baby


----------



## randiekay215

*Registered Name:* Freckles Scat Cat
*Known Name:* Darlin'
*Nickname:* Darlin-Doo, Doodles, Baby Girl

*Registered Name:* n/a
*Known Name:* Bandit
*Nickname:* Bandit Butt, Donkey Boy (my bf thinks he looks like a donkey), Butthead, Ditto

*Registered Name: *Don't know, somebody has misplaced the papers 
*Known Name: *Heeman
*Nickname:* Hee-Ho, Old Man, Old Man River


----------



## ohmyitschelle

*Show Name/Reg. Name: *Evolution
*Barn Name: *Evo
*Nicknames: *Peevo, Fat Man, Ego Man... lol we're lame 

*Show Name/Reg. Name: *Lovebug
*Barn Name:* Honey
*Nicknames: *Hun, Honey Bee, HB, Honey Bunny.

*Show Name/Reg. Name:* Let's Go Dancing
*Barn Name:* Bailey
*Nicknames:* Bai, Pony, Ponz, Bala, Bailey boo, and the one she hates - The BalaWhale 

x


----------



## JustDressageIt

Reg'd name: Dupes Delight (I know... yuck!!)
Showname: Still deciding between Sweet Remark, Denouement, and Copper & Chrome
Barn name: Denny (though I tend to call all male horses "bub"... like "whoa Bub, easy Bub" don't know why.)


----------



## ohmyitschelle

JustDressageIt said:


> Reg'd name: Dupes Delight (I know... yuck!!)
> Showname: Still deciding between Sweet Remark, Denouement, and Copper & Chrome
> Barn name: Denny (though I tend to call all male horses "bub"... like "whoa Bub, easy Bub" don't know why.)


*coughCopper&Chromecough*
x


----------



## bgood400

Registered name: Zip to Reality
barn name: Ziggy
nicknames: Zigglet (piglet), and beef cake (because he has halter breeding and he is really stocky and has a HUGE butt! haha!)


----------



## kershkova

reg: Zippo Behind Bars
barn name: Outlaw
nick names: stuid pony


----------



## JustDressageIt

ohmyitschelle said:


> *coughCopper&Chromecough*
> x


haha I really like this one too...


----------



## Jessabel

Victor: His Majesty, Mister Horse, Boss Hoss, sometimes Butthead when he's being naughty. XD lolz

Norman: Stormin' Norman, Blondie, and Truck. <333


----------



## mybabysewanka

Here's What I have.....

Registered Name: Sewanka
Barn Name:Sewanka
Nicknames: pooh bear, Wanka, Momma

Registered Name: Dominos Sweetheart
Barn Name: Domino
Nicknames: Amo, Jerk..lol.. he's a bossy little dude

Registered Name: Grade Appaloosa
Barn Name: Baby Girl
Nicknames: Babe, Cutie Pie


----------



## MN Tigerstripes

MN Tigerstripes said:


> Hmm, Flame is just Flame... sometimes Old Lady.
> 
> Reg. Name: Skips Gin Fizz
> Barn Name: Soda
> Nicknames: Soda-pop, Dearling (cross btwn darling & deer, cuz he's my sweetie & kind looks like a deer), & my dad will call him El Stupido (he means it jokingly) when he's acting nutty
> 
> Nothing that funny  but I use more nicknames for my dogs than the horses.


Oh yeah I forgot...

Soda = Jaws
Flame = Old Bat


----------



## DixiesPaintedNova

Barn Name: Comanche

Nicknames: Cheese, Commancheese, Fatty, Boy, Bubba, Baby, Sweetheart, Honeybunches, my love, Big Ham, and Big Boy.


----------



## Go The Distance

Hmm lets see

Jersey: Jerz, J, Little Lady, Miss, Jersey-boo, Jersey-bug, Miss Jersey, Miss J, miss new jersey, pretty girl 

Luna: Tuna! (hehehe) Lu-Lu, Bella, Lamb, Luna-bug, Little one, little miss, Baby doll, my boss says her last name is "tic", as in "Luna tic." haha.

Darby: Darbs, Mr. D, darbies, big man, handsome, darby-man.


----------



## Audra0729

Magic: Magi Moo, Moo Moo Pants, Moo Boy, Mooger Boo (my normal), Magi Magi Moo Moo Pants
not to menchion that he HATES COWS with a passion..... so we tease him extra with the "moo's"

Evie: Evette, Eve, Evette-a-Det (don't ask), Big Girl

Fox: Foxie Poo, Foxie Poxie, Foxer Pants, Foxer Poo, Fox a Pox, Foxie Fox, Monster, A-hole (said just as it looks, A then Hole), Little Boy

thats all I can remember for now, I'm sure theres more.


----------

